# MPC 626-255 Barnabas Vampire Van original release?



## wywh1975 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello,
I recently bought an MPC 626 Barnabas Vampire Van kit and was wondering if it is an original release. The one example of an "original" I found on e-bay stated it was molded in white. Mine is molded in black. Any thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

The new version released by Round 2 is molded in white according to their website. Your black plastic may be original, but I can't find that info to be sure.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

wywh1975 said:


> Hello,
> I recently bought an MPC 626 Barnabas Vampire Van kit and was wondering if it is an original release. The one example of an "original" I found on e-bay stated it was molded in white. Mine is molded in black. Any thoughts on this? Thanks.


I think this would be a dead giveaway: Check the box. If there's a UPC code on it, it's a repop. There is a reissue of that kit due out this year, but I don't know when. It sounds to me like it's here already.


----------



## wywh1975 (Apr 2, 2012)

CorvairJim said:


> I think this would be a dead giveaway: Check the box. If there's a UPC code on it, it's a repop. There is a reissue of that kit due out this year, but I don't know when. It sounds to me like it's here already.


Thanks for the quick responses. The box has 1969 printed on the lid with no UPC, so I know it's at least an original box. Neither the box nor the parts are sealed. The instructions also have that aged, yellowish appearance, not new white paper. I wish to sell this as original, but do not want to deceive anyone. Any info if MPC even offered molded in color plastic in 1969? I only question this because the e-bay seller offered white plastic as original.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

No UPC and yellowed instructions? Sounds to me like you got the real deal there. I have to wonder if it's value might have gone down a little because of the reissue. I sure hope not. I'm much more of a builder than a kit collector, but I do have a couple of dozen vintage kits which will never be built. Your Vampire Van would definitely fall in the latter category with the reissue being available.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When I was a kid in the early 70s MPC stuff was always white, that I can remember. But the white back then is maybe more opaque and not as translucent or glossy as the white plastic today. It also can yellow or age. I remember my AMT Munsters cars came in black plastic, and the MPC Dark Shadows figures came in black. My reissue "Vampire Van" from about 10 years ago came in light grey. The current MPC stuff in white has a screen printed code or copyright info on the underside of some main part in the kit, too.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I still have an unbuilt original from the 70's (sans box) and it was molded in black. So yeah, I think you have the genuine article.


----------

